# Fotoausrüstung im Handgepäck - Zollprobleme ?



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (3. Aug. 2010)

Nabend,

bald treten wir nach 4 Jahren endlich mal wieder eine Auslandsflugreise an - und natürlich ist mein Rucksack mit meinen Lieblingsobjektiven, Body und Ersatzakku + Zubehöhr bereits voll gepackt.

Nun frage ich mich, ob es Sinn macht eine Kopie der Orginalkaufrechnungen mitzuschleppen ? Da steht ja sowieso nicht die von mir eingekaufte Seriennummer drauf...

Habt ihr da schon mal Probleme mit dem Zoll vorallem bei der Einreise gehabt (in England / USA kann man ja viel günstiger das Fotozeuch erwerben) ?

Oder habt ihr noch weitere Tipps für mich ? Die Röntgenstrahlung soll ja angeblich nicht schädlich für Prozessor und co. sein.


----------



## Zermalmer (4. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Fotoausrüstung im Handgepäck - Zollprobleme ?*

Hallo Ralf,
vielleicht gibt es es hier jemanden, der alle Punkte besser beantworten kann.

aber ich meine mich zu erinnern, das man VOR der Reise sich bescheinigen lassen kann, dass man die Sachen heir erworben hat und nicht unnötig beim Zoll dann aufgehalten wird bzw. bei der Ausreise noch, wo man ja schon hibbelich auf den Flug ist, drum kümmern muss.

keine Ahnung wie alt der Link ist, aber die Erklärungen im Link decken sich ein wenig mit meinen Erinnerungen
http://www.fotografiez.de/index.php?page=6.12

Grüße
Andreas


----------



## Regs (4. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Fotoausrüstung im Handgepäck - Zollprobleme ?*

Guten Morgen Ralf,
hier findest Du Informationen eines Zollbeamten für Fotografen: http://www.dslr-forum.de/showthread.php?t=124044

VG Regine


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (4. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Fotoausrüstung im Handgepäck - Zollprobleme ?*

Guten Morgen und vielen Dank für eure schnellen Infos.

Da ich innerhalb der EU (nach Bulgarien) verreise, brauch ich den Aufwand Gottseidank nicht zu treiben.

Ansosnten müsste ich ein INF 3 beim Zoll ausfüllen, dies hätte ich am besten hier vor Ort beim Zollamt gemacht. Die brauchen alle Seriennummern und Bezeichnungen als Aufstellung - die Aktion ist kostenfrei.


----------

